# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Combo trục Z

## Takami

Trục Z, trượt 20, vitme 15, bước 10, hành trình 230mm.
AE cho giá nhé.
Liên hệ: Tâm 0908623125

----------


## thuyên1982

nhiêu tiền hai bộ vậy bác?

----------


## h-d

trả hiểu bác mua hay bán nữa, nên đọc nội quy mua bán trưoớc khi đăng bài bác ơi

----------


## Takami

> trả hiểu bác mua hay bán nữa, nên đọc nội quy mua bán trưoớc khi đăng bài bác ơi


Bài đăng nằm trong mục "cần bán" mà bác.

----------


## Takami

Giá 2 bộ 4tr các bác nhé, giao hàng tại ngã tư Thủ Đức, Tp HCM.

----------


## thuyên1982

em lấy hai bộ bác giao hàng tại nhà em nhé. em ở bình dương bận quá không đi được mà em khoái mua hàng tiền trao cháo húp bác ah.

----------


## Takami

Cạch cạch, hàng đã bán. Cảm ơn anh đã ủng hộ.

----------


## Takami

Duy nhất Bộ combo trục Z, ray 20, vitme bước 10, hành trình 320mm.
Giá 3tr.....!

----------


## hieunguyenkham

visme đường kính bao nhiêu bác? cho kích thước hai tâm ray luôn

----------


## Takami

> visme đường kính bao nhiêu bác? cho kích thước hai tâm ray luôn


Đường kính vitme khoảng 13-14mm, khoảng cách 2 tâm ray 105mm. Trượt THK SSR20.

----------


## cnclaivung

ôi mẹ ơi, hàng ở đâu vậy, giá có ship chưa, có thương lượng gì ko

----------


## Takami

> ôi mẹ ơi, hàng ở đâu vậy, giá có ship chưa, có thương lượng gì ko


Kaka, bao ship xe khách. Giá như đã báo.
Cảm ơn!

----------


## Takami

Combo XZ, X=1580mm, Z=320mm
Giá cả bộ 7tr!

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Thông số ray và visme XZ bao nhiêu vậy cụ?

----------


## Duccdt06

Cái này làm con router thì đẹp quá rồi. Đủ xz, e mới mua 2 bộ z giống của bác, chạy ngon quá trời. Ai cần thì xúc đi

----------


## Takami

> Thông số ray và visme XZ bao nhiêu vậy cụ?


Trục Z, trượt 20, vitme 15, bước 10, hành trình 320mm.
Trục X,  trượt 15, vitme 20, bước 10, hành trình 1560mm.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Cho khoảng cách tâm 2 ray trục XZ luôn nha bác.Bộ này nặng tầm bao nhiêu Kg. Bác ở SG hả?

----------


## Takami

> Cho khoảng cách tâm 2 ray trục XZ luôn nha bác.Bộ này nặng tầm bao nhiêu Kg. Bác ở SG hả?


Trục X: 105mm, nặng 23kg. trục Z: 95mm, nặng 8kg.
Em ở Sài gòn.

----------


## Takami

X và Z đã về với chủ mới ở ĐN.
Còn 1 bộ X nữa, AE ủng hộ nhé.

----------


## anhthai20121991

em là người mới nt cho bác đấy.(330).nếu không có gì trục trặc thì như em với bác đã nói nha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Takami

Mới tậu thêm 2 bộ Z như hình.
Ray trượt THK20, vitme 10 bước 8mm, khoảng cách tâm 80mm, hành trình 285mm và 320mm.
AE có nhu cầu liên hệ nhé.

----------


## Tuanlm

Inbox dùm cho cái giá cả hai bộ đi bác

----------


## Takami

Giá công khai là bộ ngắn 2.5tr, bộ dài 2.8tr.
Giá này để cho ae sử dụng nhé.
Đa tạ!

----------


## Vạn Nhân Vãng

nhận hàng r. cơ mà dài quá đi trên đường chở về nhà bị ô tô nó húc. móp cmn vỏ ngoài. mạt. mất cmn rin em nó r  :Big Grin:

----------


## Takami

> nhận hàng r. cơ mà dài quá đi trên đường chở về nhà bị ô tô nó húc. móp cmn vỏ ngoài. mạt. mất cmn rin em nó r


Ôi giời, e chở nó đi năm đồng bảy đổi mà có sao đâu, về tay anh xíu là bị móp. Tội nghiệp em nó!

----------


## Vạn Nhân Vãng

xui thôi. bù lại nó cũng cho cái ô tô 7 chỗ vài đường cơ bản bên hông. huề.

----------


## Takami

Mình còn 1 drive như hình mà không có motor, giá 3.2tr. Ae có motor thì hốt nhé. Cảm ơn!

----------


## Takami

Bộ trượt nguyên thân nhôm, hành trình 265mm, vitme 20 - bước 20mm, ray THK20, khoảng cách tâm 90mm, nặng 14kg.

----------


## cnclaivung

giá bác ơi

----------


## Takami

> giá bác ơi


Bộ nguyên thân nhôm giá 2.8tr (chưa tính phí ship).
 Cảm ơn.

----------


## Tuanlm

Có bích gắn motor ko bác?

----------


## Takami

> Có bích gắn motor ko bác?


Bác đang hỏi là bích rời hay bích đi với combo ah?

----------


## Tuanlm

> Bác đang hỏi là bích rời hay bích đi với combo ah?


Bích trên combo ấy bác. ko có thì tính cách chế cháo mất thời gian lắm

----------


## Takami

Nó dùng loại motor đặc biệt nên trục của vitme và bích như hình. Em nghĩ cũng phải chế lại cho phù hợp với motor mình có.

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy dóng này động cơ AC servo tích hợp vào cốt visme luôn ,chủ thớt đã tháo con động cơ ra rồi nên cái cốt dài ngoằn đó , cái này đơn giản đem đi cắt cái cốt ngắn lại là xong , nhớ chú ý , mấy bộ này chỉ truyền động nhẹ nhàng nên bạc đạn chặn có thể chỉ là 6xxx , nếu kỹ hơn có thể tháo ra gắn lại bạc 7xxx cho nó đúng chuẩn . 

Bước ren không lầm là bước ren đôi , nhìn thì khít chứ ren có lẻ là 10mm , kết cấu em này làm trục Z phay nhôm , gỗ thoải mái , quan trọng các bác có thích bước ren như thế không thôi.


Em thì biết mấy bộ này ra sao nên có sao nói lại vậy , 2 bộ trên cấp chính xác chắc c5 hoặc C3 , còn bộ dưới combo yamaha , cấp C7.

----------

Takami

----------


## Mới CNC

Cái này dùng motor không cốt ý mà. 


> Nó dùng loại motor đặc biệt nên trục của vitme và bích như hình. Em nghĩ cũng phải chế lại cho phù hợp với motor mình có.

----------


## Takami

Bước vitme là 20 thì chắc là ren 2 mối rồi.
Còn motor có roto là nam châm và bắt vào cốt của vitme.

----------


## Takami

Đã ra đi một bộ 320mm, em ấy về làm dâu HN.
Còn bộ 285mm, AE ủng hộ.
Cảm ơn!

----------


## Tuanlm

> Nó dùng loại motor đặc biệt nên trục của vitme và bích như hình. Em nghĩ cũng phải chế lại cho phù hợp với motor mình có.


Bác ad kiếm dùm động cơ servo origine lắp dzô được ko?

----------


## Takami

> Bác ad kiếm dùm động cơ servo origine lắp dzô được ko?


Ok, có luôn bác ah. Con motor của Tamagawa.

----------


## Takami

Hiện đang có 1 bộ 320mm, 3 bộ 285mm và 1 bộ khoảng 100mm.
AE co nhu cầu liên hệ nhé.

----------


## Takami

3 bộ trượt mini, hành trình 400mm, vitme bước 5.
Ưu tiên AE đến xem hàng trực tiếp.  :Wink:

----------


## VanToan234

> Hiện đang có 1 bộ 320mm, 3 bộ 285mm và 1 bộ khoảng 100mm.
> AE co nhu cầu liên hệ nhé.


1 bộ khoảng 100mm ---> bộ này bay chưa ạ? nếu chưa cho em gạch + cho em xin ít thông tin với?

----------

